# My Dream



## sandeephema (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone who has aquarium hobby would like to stay here

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...night-suite-dolphins-flown-South-Pacific.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow... I'd love to stay there...


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

jeesh!!! 13000 "lbs" a night??? if I had the cash, I'd definately go there!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

This is going to turn out like that massive mall that had a massive tank - 400 sharks in one tank or something - every few hours another shark would get mauled or eaten...

Horray for lots of money and no sense.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Horray for lots of money and no sense.


Or lots of money and no taste...it's kind of disappointing to see obvious expenditures for the sake of expenditure.

The tank may be deep but the motives are shallow.


----------



## sandeephema (Aug 24, 2007)

The tank may be deep but the motives are shallow.[/QUOTE]

very well said


----------

